# New ClipArtBoom Pack Offers Premium Baseball Vector Art, Templates



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The recently released Baseball Pack from ClipArtBoom.com offers modern baseball-themed vector templates and clip art files that call for minimal design time on your part. The new Baseball Pack features black-and-white and color versions of 35 professional interactive design templates and 35 premium clip art elements, including fonts.

Templates for playoffs, tournaments, camps and other events; men’s and youth leagues; and even “baseball moms” make it fast and simple to put together professional-looking designs to win the business of teams, clubs and other organizations. Fresh, cool baseball clip art images include action graphics, as well as bats, balls, mitts, helmets, caps and other equipment.

All designs and templates are available in EPS and Adobe Illustrator (.AI) formats, and the templates also are available in CorelDRAW (.CDR). Everything is royalty-free with unlimited usage. These vector designs are ideal for screen printing, vinyl cutting, sublimation, digital transfers, and direct-to-garment printing. Check out this winning baseball graphic lineup at Vector Baseball Designs, Clip Art for T-Shirt Printing.

For more information on the baseball pack or other great design collections from ClipArtBoom, one of the industry’s newest stock artwork companies, visit www.clipartboom.com; call (747) 777-2942, or email [email protected].


----------

